# "NEW" KinPac



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

Uniquely designed KinPac. For those times you want to take your ereader, but not your bulky purse. You know, the times your DH wants you to make those errands with him, or when you are going to the gym. These are big enough to carry the Nook, Sony, Kindle2&3, or Kobo, wearing the leather cases. Zipper closure, with 2 additional zippered pockets on the outside, to carry those small essentials in. Here is a link to my Etsy page, so take a look, you might find that special purse just for you! http://www.etsy.com/shop/KinPac


----------

